# Pickup truck ???



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I have no idea why I've been thinking about a pickup truck - think I need some help :-/ [smiley=end.gif]

Anyway, anyone got any (printable, helpful) thoughts on pickup trucks??
Like the look of the Mitsi L200 double cab. :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:-[


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As far as I can see, unless you're a farmer or get crippled by car taxation there is no excuse for a pickup.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I did 3000 km around Namibia on gravel roads and through the desert in a Toyota Hilux double cab 4x4 in 2 weeks.

Cracking vehicle, very practical. I quite like them. Not sure how they fit in the home counties though...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A Toyota Hi Lux will last you for YEARS as the engines are bullett proof. If you want space get a 'twin cab' version.

If you are on a budget, you will be hard pushed to beat the Ford Ranger, which although a ford, shares alot of the parts bin of its asian cousins. It is however built on a budget, so build quality is not good.

If its pure power you want, then it HAS to be an imported US Ford Lightning. V8 power!! These come in 2 flavours :

the standard 5.4 V8 360bhp or the supercharged 5.4V8 510bhp!!! Â 

Ive got a few mates in the buliding trade who own these kinds of vehicles, so i know a small 'bit' and can get other info if you want. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i have one of these for sale.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh great. Another unnecessarily large vehicle crammed onto the roads.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I have no idea why I've been thinking about a pickup truck - think I need some help Â :-/ [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Anyway, anyone got any (printable, helpful) thoughts on pickup trucks??
> Like the look of the Mitsi L200 double cab. Â :-/


Is this instead of the TT or as well as?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Is this instead of the TT or as well as? Â


Ummmm... dunno :-[ [smiley=help.gif]

Kev - thanks for the info... 360 or 510 from a pickup... hmmm ;D

_if_ I get one it would be a double cab + a truckman style rear cover so the dogs can go in the back.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Whenever I'm across the pond I always see loads of Dodge Rams



















Best looking Pick Up in a brutish kind of way IMHO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh great. Another unnecessarily large vehicle crammed onto the roads. Â


What makes you think that a pick up congests the road any more than a Smart car once they are nose to tail on the M25? :


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I lived with a Toyota HiLux Twin cab for 3 years when I was working in Botswana, and it was a cracking car for out there and I still hancker after one now, however petrol was about 10p per litre there so the fuel will was not a concern.

The back seats are a bit cramped, but hey I was driving so who cares. Anyway we often went on long trips 5 up with no problem. Dont expect to cruise at 100mph but in some ways I found it quite refreshing as you knew you couldnt go fast, you didnt try!

Great for carting away the garden rubish, moving furniture and sticking dogs/bikes/hitchers/whatever in the back!!

If you can stand the fuel economy go for it I say


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

We looked at the Mitsubishi 4-Life 2.5D and the Toyota Hi-Lux 2.4TD (just prior to the current new model). My observations at the time were around what you got for your money.

Basically, the Toyota offers reliability like no other, but the Mitsubishi had a stronger engine and had "luxuries" like electric windows as standard. I've not driven the new Toyota though so don't know how much the engine has improved over the old model.

Only reason we didn't go for it in the end, was that we looked at what we would *really* be using it for (and yes we do live in an old farm cottage) and decided that a RAV4 would actually meet our requirements just fine.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You also forget to mention that you required a ladder to get in 

Sorry for the slightly off topic remark - I shall leave this thread alone now.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

we had a fleet of Toyotas (mostly corollas and Hi lux's) and I figured out that they had done over 1 million Km between them over the course of 2 years without a single failure

And this was not in the UK but in Botswana, where they spent about 50% of their time on gravel roads, and the other 50% doing 160 KMH in 40Â°C heat

No wonder Toyota is now the choice of the outback rather than Land Rover


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What makes you think that a pick up congests the road any more than a Smart car once they are nose to tail on the M25? :


Er cos they're 2-3 times the size.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Er cos they're 2-3 times the size.


And you think queues may move faster if the cars in them are shorter by a couple of feet? Hmmmm.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

They do where I live, with the daft women with their 4x4s who can't get past each other because there's cars parked on either side of the road. And they couldn't possibly give way, or reverse. Or making their sodding kids walk to school like I had to.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They do where I live, with the daft women with their 4x4s who can't get past each other because there's cars parked on either side of the road. And they couldn't possibly give way, or reverse. Or making their sodding kids walk to school like I had to.


Ah women drivers are the real problem then.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Cadillac Escalade EXT










or

Ford F150 Harley Davidson










Stick some polished chrome 24's on it too  (and buy yourself a glock!)

cheers

James


----------

